# Stealth PC grow case(w/ help of trunk5)



## Spoon420 (Sep 6, 2009)

today we have my Stealth pc grow case. me, my bro, and Trunk5 whom some of u kno, helped me build this case.this one is the bloom case, my brothers is the veg case. currently i have one of trunk5's kush bag seeds going. we got lucky and turns out its a female 

i bought the pc case off of ebay for like 45 shipped. simple Tupperware tub for 2$, net cups (which were like less then a dollar a pop), 2 - 47 watt cfls (8$ each), 2 - dollar store extension cords which is wired into 1, socket to bulb thingy(2$each), air pump (8$), air stone (3$), 4 PC fans (5$each)
(i have the pc fans wired up to my other computer sitting next to it as u can see)


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 6, 2009)

and here are some more recent pics


----------



## DIMEBAG6604 (Sep 6, 2009)

thats so fukin sweet dude


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Sep 7, 2009)

nice,, check mine out.


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 7, 2009)

DIMEBAG6604 said:


> thats so fukin sweet dude


thank u



Iwuzbornhigh said:


> nice,, check mine out.


thats pretty sick dude good luck with that


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 7, 2009)

thatsb crazy


----------



## Sex (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, I'm thinking of doing something similar too!


----------



## Punk (Sep 7, 2009)

It's cool, you should have like 4 of them, otherwise, your yields are only going to be like,...10 grams every three months, hardly worth it.


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks guys!

and punk ill get more then 10 grams. shit on our last grow we did it in my bros case completely and he had a different light set up only using 54 watts and we got 10 grams off of that. not to mention i got like 6 inches more then him hieght wise


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 7, 2009)

well i took some more pics today when i pulled her out. she got burned cuz she was touching the light the other day  but shes still doing good. we got 6 tops going as u can see in the pics. everything else seems to b doing good.


----------



## 88malice (Sep 8, 2009)

Hell ya, keep it up man. scribed'


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 9, 2009)

here are some more pics. we pulled it down some more yesterday and took off a bunch of fan leaves.. looking good so far  (sorry im a picture whore)


----------



## 88malice (Sep 9, 2009)

<3 the pics man, the more the better  plants are looking beautiful.


----------



## Trunk5 (Sep 9, 2009)

glad to see my lst job stoped the burn.


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 9, 2009)

yes sir ur lst job did help, the plant looks like a damn jungle gym haha  and i dont no if u can see it in the pics but were starting to get some resin build up too


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 14, 2009)

just a quick picture update... beginning of week 3.


----------



## McNerdius (Sep 18, 2009)

what temps r u running in there man ? I'm trying to do somewhat of a stealth setup and i cannot for the life of me get my temps below 80. Even with a 9 inch fan on high.


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 19, 2009)

it varys, when the air goes on it drops for a bit.. but if the airs not on it sits between 78-82


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 22, 2009)

some more pictures.... day 3 of week 4


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 26, 2009)

soooo look what i got in the mail today  im really excited to see how those go. but ill b doing a res change tom and will have more pics up of the girl then


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok so today i did a res change.. day 1 of week 5... shes looking good and yummy  covered in crystals (cant realy tell in the pics) and smells great.hopefully those nugs will fatten up over the next couple weeks.


----------



## kckflpsk8r91 (Oct 2, 2009)

this is amazing. exactly what I'm going to be making in the next few weeks only hopefully with a few more cfls! =D


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 5, 2009)

just another picture update. took pics today day 2 of week 6. this is probably gonna b the last week of nutes then flushing her for 2. tell me what u guys think


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 5, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> just another picture update. took pics today day 2 of week 6. this is probably gonna b the last week of nutes then flushing her for 2. tell me what u guys think


Looks like its coming along good


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 6, 2009)

so not too long ago i bought some sweet seeds jack 47 (jack herer x ak47)  from attitude and gave it to my buddy to grow for me, considering he has a hell of alot more room then a pc. well now i got 2 clones  and there in my bros case vegging right now. i cant wait to put these babys into flower


----------



## Hauvert (Oct 7, 2009)

do you live with your parents? why is it a stealth?
no smell with your set up? let me know so i can get started on this asap. lol


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 7, 2009)

no i just dont have the room for it. and as for the smell i have carbon filters on the exhaust fans that i made myself


----------



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Like your grow man, definitely sub'd!

I might have missed it but what are you using in your water system as far as nutes and media? I'm thinking of going w/a similar system using pearlite as media.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks man!

and im using advanced nutrients sensi bloom a and b, big bud, and i got of couple ML of over drive and bud candy from my buddy.  and its just hydro ton balls


----------



## 88malice (Oct 11, 2009)

how are those beautiful ladies doin spoon?! last pics looks gorgeous!


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 12, 2009)

o shes doing great  
we decided to let her go one more week with nutes then start the 2 week flush. she smells amazing and covered in resin. i cant wait to cut her down.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lookin damn good spoon!!! keep up the good work cant wait till harvest!!! +REP


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks howak!

today is day 2 of week 8. we started flushin her yesterday so in a couple of weeks well have some nice kush to smoke 

but sadly a couple of the tops got burned as u can see in the first pic. but the buds kept growing so i can handle a couple of brown spots.


----------



## Liadan (Oct 19, 2009)

I feel weird posting. Ha! I do the reading and the research, my man grows. But this setup is so damn sweet that I want to try one -- thought about detailing out what you did to get it setup? I can see the basics, but.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 20, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> thanks howak!
> 
> today is day 2 of week 8. we started flushin her yesterday so in a couple of weeks well have some nice kush to smoke
> 
> but sadly a couple of the tops got burned as u can see in the first pic. but the buds kept growing so i can handle a couple of brown spots.


Hmm...I wonder if you can make some sort of plexi glass barrier between the light and the grow area? Thats just damn sweet bro.


----------



## vh13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> Hmm...I wonder if you can make some sort of plexi glass barrier between the light and the grow area? Thats just damn sweet bro.


I've had great success doing just this. 

Spoon420, keep your exhaust and intake on the same side, the glass should open up on the opposite side. Air flows into the canopy, over the glass, over the lights and out the back.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks alot guys!
and yea i thought about makin a barrier but i wanna b able to move my lights up and down still... and once i cut her down im mounting a fan on the light hood blowing on the lights so that should take care of the problem.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 22, 2009)

so i got a little bored today so i took some trich shots... hope ya enjoy


----------



## 88malice (Oct 22, 2009)

mmm send some my way


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 23, 2009)

haha i dont no about all that malice, its all mine


----------



## 88malice (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't blame ya brother lol. looks very tasty though


----------



## bobonthewater202 (Oct 23, 2009)

sorry to hear. looks good


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 24, 2009)

wat r u sorry to hear?? and thanks


----------



## 88malice (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe he's sorry to hear that you're not sharing  lol.


----------



## Trunk5 (Oct 25, 2009)

he better.. haha


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 25, 2009)

o yea dont worry ull get ur share when we get blown as fuck


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 26, 2009)

mmmmmm yummy!!!  

shes looking soooo good, and on top of it shes turning purple!! 
i dont think its from cold cuz it hasnt been cold at night, stayin around 74 degrees. but yea as for the trichs there lookin about like 80% cloudy and 20% amber. im sure i can let her go more but i think ill b chopping her on saturday!


----------



## 88malice (Oct 27, 2009)

mm can't wait! let us know about the weights and how/long you're curing them.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 27, 2009)

will do will do... ill probably weigh it wet then again after it dries.. 
and i dont no how well the whole curing things gonna go, im to impatient  
wat ill probably do is thro it in a jar and take out a nug at a time while the rest cures


----------



## aKa sWaZi sKunK (Oct 27, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> will do will do... ill probably weigh it wet then again after it dries..
> and i dont no how well the whole curing things gonna go, im to impatient
> wat ill probably do is thro it in a jar and take out a nug at a time while the rest cures


Maybe water curing is the way to go for you. It has its disadvatages from normal curing but takes a lot less time. I would do a quick water cure on your bud your going to smoke and let the rest cure normally.

Cured=much better imho


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 27, 2009)

yea i was lookin into that, but i dont wanna cut my yield down any more then i have too.
and i have a change in plans, giving her 2 days of pure darkness and then cutting her down thursday


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok so here are the jack clones that i have going. they were abused as fuck. no added water, not ph'd, no nutes for a week. and some how they survived... i gave them some veg nutes and seem to b doing ok.. i topped the one on the right yesterday and can already see the growth. its scary how good shes doing after all this abuse.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

well ive been a busy man today and i dont even no were to begin... well instead of chopping her on sat i chopped her tonight. my god is she beautiful. well after we cut her down we weighed it and it take out to 113 wet!!!!!  so hopefully well pull an o off of it dried! and i also did some work to my case, added a new carbon filter, put my jack clone in as well.

well here are some pics there are plenty of them ill probably have to post twice. theres pics of bud, gooey scissors and some scissor hash, the cutting showed will b used to make honey and last of my case remodeled.

o and i couldnt have done it without my boy trunks, make sure to leave him some rep too.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

and some more pics....


----------



## Trunk5 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah last night was fun. im just glad the hydro pc case idea works. and that was one delicious ball of scissor hash.. hahaha


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 29, 2009)

i'm so confused!!! HOW DOES ONE DO THAT IN A PC CASE?!?! haha killer harvest, very well done. +rep and keep up the good work.


Shack


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks man! and i no i had no idea id get anywere near that much.. i was hopin for it but i actually got it haha


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

and yes that ball of hash got us all messed up


----------



## synonymous (Oct 29, 2009)

+rep Spoon, that is sick. I've been thinking about doing one of these for my friend.

I'm going to go re-read the first few posts so I don't ask questions that I already have answers to.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

haha thanks alot man and yea just ask away. im really surprised at the turnout of her. she didnt seem so big in there but once i started cutting away the leaves and shit i was like DAMN!


----------



## synonymous (Oct 29, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> haha thanks alot man and yea just ask away. im really surprised at the turnout of her. she didnt seem so big in there but once i started cutting away the leaves and shit i was like DAMN!


Isn't it nice to get more than you thought you'd get?

I really want to work with some sort of kush myself. I'm thinking about starting a mother soon. (As soon as I can get some form of Kush...) Meh. Anyhoo, if I started a mother now, I could conceivably have some three month old cuttings by May, at which time, OUTDOORS THEY GO! I wonder how massive I could make it.

Now, as far as your PC case goes though, how tall is it? What kind is it?

Thank you for the info.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

damn man that shit looks dank!! good job


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks howak! i cant wait to see ur kush!!

and synonymous its 22.5 high x 8 deep x 16.5 long. i dont no wat kind of case it was.. it was big and cheap on ebay


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 29, 2009)

This is the case I'm thinkin about...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160008


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 30, 2009)

o yea that case can do some work, kinda expensive tho... i found mine for like 11 bucks plus shipping which was 30


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow. That's a steal.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 30, 2009)

yea i no it was. im glad i bought it cuz its doing its thing


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow impress with your last harvest and setup!!!! how much was dry weight??? i have a 16 x7 x16 i am setting up small then yours but sumthin


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks alot t33... i dont no the final dry weight yet... should no in a couple of days


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there any way to make the back look like a pc too? Like maybe use a real computer power cable that plugs into a receptacle on the back of the unit vs the smaller wired that run straight through?


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 31, 2009)

to be honest i really dont no... that would be pretty cool tho, that would be so stealthy.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 31, 2009)

I've no experience with this and am not in a position to advise how safe this may be:

http://forum.grasscity.com/general-indoor-growing/335668-diy-guide-wiring-pc-power-box-stealth-pix.html
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=70544


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)

Friggin' nice harvest you have there. +rep

And don't worry, you will have at least 30 grams worth of buds once it's all dried. So long as you can keep from 'sampling.'


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 31, 2009)

yea thats cool but i dont really think its necessary for all that.

and diggity thanks, that wat i was thinking at least 30. but idk how long i can go without sampling


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hell yea man u got at least a oz!!!! How i do it is i normally end up gettin half of what ever my wet weight is so if it weights 2 ozs wet it should be around 1oz thats just how it works for me almost all the time!!!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 1, 2009)

haha yeaa im hopin for like 28-32 gs.
i got them all in jars now curing, uggh this is the hard part. i dont wanna wait any more! haha i just wanna smoke some good nugs. but i no the longer i wait the better off ill b


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> haha yeaa im hopin for like 28-32 gs.
> i got them all in jars now curing, uggh this is the hard part. i dont wanna wait any more! haha i just wanna smoke some good nugs. but i no the longer i wait the better off ill b


it dont hurt to smoke sum sample buds i do it and normally after 2nd week i cant tell any dif than if i had of waited 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 1, 2009)

yea i no i did already once  haha and i no i will again . 
but yea i did some more lsting to there girl. here are some pics for ya


----------



## Mike7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, i've got to ask, what is the growing medium that you are using? As in those circular thingies and the square thing that the plant is growing in.


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 3, 2009)

im using hydroton balls and rapid rooter plugs


----------



## Mike7 (Nov 3, 2009)

this is such a rookie question, but does that still constitute a soil grow?? I mean, the square thing is the rooter plug I guesss? And that's where the bulk of the roots grow? and do they just grow in between the hydroton balls as well? Where would I buy these things?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 3, 2009)

it would be soil if there were soil. the root structure is suspended by hydroton, but the growing medium, at the root zone is a reservoir of water, so no. this grow does not constitute a soil grow.
sorry to jump on that one bro, but had the answer and the time.


Shack

PS i didn't realize i broke a thousand posts! this is 1004! where was 1000?!


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 3, 2009)

haha thanks shack for answering him for me


----------



## constantlysideways (Nov 4, 2009)

beautiful grow 

gave me a goal for mine 

what was the dry weight?


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 5, 2009)

the dry weight was 27.6... minus a couple of sample bowls  so over an ounce

so if im not mistaken i think i took the lead in highest yield for a pc.


----------



## synonymous (Nov 5, 2009)

Very, very impressive.

+rep


----------



## constantlysideways (Nov 6, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> the dry weight was 27.6... minus a couple of sample bowls  so over an ounce
> 
> so if im not mistaken i think i took the lead in highest yield for a pc.


wow very nice very nice

hmmm may have to attempt to beat it 

but mine arnt feminised so id be lucky to get to females

defs +rep


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

haha thanks alot guys!


----------



## 88malice (Nov 6, 2009)

can we get some dry bud pics?


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

wellll i guess soo hahaha jk. 
yea i couldnt get that good of pics. terrible lighting. it looks alot better in person then the pics.


----------



## gotpot22 (Nov 6, 2009)

how do you get the cfls to plug into the outlets? what is it called?


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

no idea wat its called haha it just looks like something a light bulb screws into and it goes into an outlet


----------



## gotpot22 (Nov 6, 2009)

hahah alright i actually found it on amazon and i get 10 for like 15 bucks. pretty cool. o and another question lol uhhh you think this will fit/work with those plug socket things i was asking about? heres the link to the cfl ill be getting. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001AZOV9K/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

yea thats wats im using.. i use 2 42's


----------



## gotpot22 (Nov 6, 2009)

=) yayay i cant wait to set this up. i just smoked a dubie and now i have waves of awesome flowing up and down my body....... and thanks for helping


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

haha yea man good luck with that

well here are some pics of my jack. shes growing so fast. i wish i could fast forward 9 weeks hahaha. 

can any one tell me why its HOTTER WITH MY FANS ON THEN WHEN THERE OFF?


----------



## gotpot22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Since im not experience with indoor growing im gonna guess that since the batteries making the fans run are giving off.... well energy in the form of heat not like a light but enough for a small area it will show a rise in temperature. you can use the fans during the day and turn them off at night? if you want to keep the heat off plants for a while. hope that helps. 

Q. Does anyone know how to hook up the little fans? im lost on that.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 7, 2009)

You're heat could be from the fans stirring up the heat around the bulb and not properly exhausting it. That's my best guess.


Shack


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 8, 2009)

alright thanks for the input guys 
and sorry i cant help u with that gotpot, my bro wired it all


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 9, 2009)

ok well lets here today me and my buddy made some hash oil with 46 grams of trim and plant matter. dont no how much we got but it was gooooood  

today started week 2 of flower for the jack clone. shes doing very well with just few burns from the light. my temp gauge is driving me crazy, its reading high 80s/90s and i dont believe it. the air coming out isnt that hot and shes not curling at all. so i think im just gonna listen to my plant on this one?


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 15, 2009)

just some more pics....
she needs to stop growing haha


----------



## fedupofshitweed (Nov 21, 2009)

hi spoon 420 just saw ur setup and would like to know more about that box u have with the pump. also more shots of that box with how u suspend the pot etc. iv got my own pc case just starting and want to set up some kind of areo system myself. any help mouch needed thanks fedupofshitweed


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 21, 2009)

its just a tub i bought from walmart for a dollar... it was over by the other storage bins. all i did was take that and covered it with foil tape, trimmed down the sides a bit so it will fit my my case and cut a circle in the middle for my net cup to sit in.
here are some pics from my last harvest were u can see wat im talking about for the most part. ill try to get better ones when i can


----------



## stewpid72 (Jan 21, 2010)

just a question what kind of hydro is this? how do you go by feeding them the nutes or how much to feed them?. your using the lst seed of green thats the only way you can get the plant to fit in that place i assume could you go with a ryder style could you not that autoflowers


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 22, 2010)

gotpot22 said:


> Q. Does anyone know how to hook up the little fans? im lost on that.


Buy a kit like this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2329300&CatId=3770

You can use the ac adapter to wire up your fans. Look at the schematic on the back of the adapter--make sure you have your +12v on the end of the adapter and your ground two over--it's default right next to the +12. Look at a schematic of a 12v molex connector--that's what's on the end of the ac adapter. You'll see what I'm talking about.

In short, you need an ac adapter like the one on tigerdirect and you're going to have to move a wire around on the fan's molex connector.

Best,

secretforestgarden


----------



## stewpid72 (Jan 22, 2010)

what is the other hole for? a second plant?


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 25, 2010)

its DWC and i just lift the lid off and add nutes

and yes the whole is for a second plant but i dont have 2 in there, no need


----------



## iiZ.tHe.wiiZ (Jan 26, 2010)

i wanna use 2 42 cfl's aswell.
but i was wondering if by any chance you could give me an estimate on how much the elctricity bill will be a month?


----------



## seizure507 (Jan 26, 2010)

i got a thermal take armor im thinking of try it out


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 6, 2010)

well i didnt really document this grow but heres the plant i just cut down.. its the jack 47 clone i had going


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

looks tasty man !!!! good grow!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks howak  id still rather have that SK


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i just weighed it and it came out 41.4, it was a lil wet but not to bad, so ill say 38 grams

onto my next project..... DNA Pure Afghan


----------



## howak47 (Feb 11, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> thanks howak  id still rather have that SK


hahah wish i could hook u up wid a bud let me know when you start the next grow send me a link oo yea +REP


----------



## chiko305420 (Feb 17, 2010)

i hope i get dat much wit my lil pc good stuff iam subbed for ur next grow


----------



## weedsaladlol (Feb 17, 2010)

that is too ghetto for me and just think if you were that plant you would feel reallly realllllllllly claustrophobic give em some room


----------



## Growzaa (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice PC Grow Box!


----------



## hazyintentions (Feb 17, 2010)

weedsaladlol said:


> that is too ghetto for me and just think if you were that plant you would feel reallly realllllllllly claustrophobic give em some room


LMAO, that is what first came to mind when I saw this, but hey I'll give this creativity points. 

I don't know about about 1/2 oz yields using close to 100w worth of cfl's. 

I mean personally you could build an 24" x 12" x 18" cabinet with a fake door, fit two LST'd plants under 4x26 CFL's and be looking at a breezy 40-50 grams with minimal space intrusions. 

If you get good at it you could even push that to a beefy 2 oz yield with time and practice (using proper training techniques of course).


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 17, 2010)

how is this ghetto? this is by far the BEST PC ive EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE. there r 4 fans and it has plentyy of ventilation, and im FUCKING SICK OF PEOPLE SAYING HOW MUCH I YIELD! i swear to god im making a fucking video of me weighing out my plants, stop talking shit


----------



## chiko305420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> how is this ghetto? this is by far the BEST PC ive EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE. there r 4 fans and it has plentyy of ventilation, and im FUCKING SICK OF PEOPLE SAYING HOW MUCH I YIELD! i swear to god im making a fucking video of me weighing out my plants, stop talking shit


 utell em powder


----------



## hazyintentions (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey man, lol I meant no offense at all.

That's just my input take it or leave it. I just meant that as what I would personally do because 100w is a fair amount of electricity. 
I'm always all about efficiency.  

If it's good weed it's good weed that's always a plus =)


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 17, 2010)

hahaha i love that movie


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 17, 2010)

hazyintentions said:


> Hey man, lol I meant no offense at all.
> 
> That's just my input take it or leave it. I just meant that as what I would personally do because 100w is a fair amount of electricity.
> I'm always all about efficiency.
> ...


yea sorry man its cool i just get pissed cuz no1 ever believes me when i say how much i yield


----------



## bill6567 (Feb 17, 2010)

What a great grow. I'm a week into my second PC grow. The first one had some ups and downs, but I ended up with moderate haul of some pretty decent smoke. I have better seeds and I learned a lot, so I'm pretty psyched for this go at it. 

I'm amazed at your weight from that last grow. 

Incredible!

I would be impressed if I got half that.

Good work.


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 17, 2010)

herees a lil something i noticed that might help u out

1. buy a pc and gut it, dont find an old comp u got laying around unless its huge then go ahead.
2. go with dwc, ull get alot more root space if u use a tub like mine or something along those lines.
3. have good ventilation (this kid i new grew in a speaker cab like twice the size of my pc, i dont think he had any fans... mayb like 1 pc fan for exhaust and got like 30 grams if that.)
4. keep it to one plant


----------



## biglolo (Feb 17, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> how is this ghetto? this is by far the BEST PC ive EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE. there r 4 fans and it has plentyy of ventilation, and im FUCKING SICK OF PEOPLE SAYING HOW MUCH I YIELD! i swear to god im making a fucking video of me weighing out my plants, stop talking shit


Yo spoon your gonna have haters regardless of what you do homie. Keep up the good work. For all you haters! HERES MY CASE!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/301761-my-pc-grow-case.html


----------



## chiko305420 (Feb 18, 2010)

i think iamma end up havein 2 move mine into my grow room bt iamma try 2 keep it a tru pc grow but my box is way smaller then urs but hey i got everything free so fk it hey do u fell ur res all da way to the top or do u just let it cover ur air stone so the bubbles pop n reach the roots nt sure never done dwc so iam nt sure


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 18, 2010)

biglolo said:


> Yo spoon your gonna have haters regardless of what you do homie. Keep up the good work. For all you haters! HERES MY CASE!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/301761-my-pc-grow-case.html


yea i no man but i would think that they stop after seeeing some successful grows.

and no i dont fill up my res all the way, i fill up a gal of water and but about 3/4 of it in. theres like in inch and a half gap between the water and top of the tub

o and i started a new thread for the afghan

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/304065-dna-pure-afghan-dwc-pc.html#post3804895


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 24, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> how is this ghetto? this is by far the BEST PC ive EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE. there r 4 fans and it has plentyy of ventilation, and im FUCKING SICK OF PEOPLE SAYING HOW MUCH I YIELD! i swear to god im making a fucking video of me weighing out my plants, stop talking shit


This is probably the highest yield I've seen on a PC grow (I think). Check out my grow. The outside of the case looks identical--same front cover--but mine is 24" x 7.5 x 16. I've got a 35w HPS, a 50w LED panel, a 13w LED panel, and a 42w CFL all while keeping my temps under 86F (with CO2 yeast supplementation). It's a SCROG seup growing White Dwarf and Amnesia Lemon. Thought you might like to see it. I would be honored to have a yield on the order of yours. Link's in my sig.


----------



## johnnytsmitw (Mar 16, 2010)

This is one of the most interesting journals I have read. I just learned so much my brain hurts a little. Now to read some more on DWC. I will be following your threads from now on! I am going to read through your other thread but a more extensive how to on putting this box together would be the bees knees, particularly one in the language of an idiot that doesnt understand wiring at all.


----------



## boydy (Aug 29, 2010)

just read the thread from start to finish and its inspired me to try a pc grow...gr8 grow by the way


----------



## idontgrowseriously (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to grave dig here! But how did you stop the plants from touching the lights? Going to run into the same issue! Also did you run a carbon filter? Very scared mine will stink... huge give away


----------

